#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-10
<jackden> join #ubuntu
<jackden> 大家早安，想請問有沒有人遇過音效卡 snd-emu10k1: Suspected sound card removal 的問題呀？
<jackden> 我用了兩張創巨不同時期的音效卡都會發生同樣的問題… ubuntu 10.10 11.04也都一樣 = =
<jackden> 然後我特別裝了一個Windows 7來測試，結果音效卡是可以正常工作的… 
<tomcheng76> <- 只用內置reltek音效的窮人
<tomcheng76> 你是用soundblaster? 換另一條pci插嘈試試吧
<jackden> tomcheng76: 我主機板只有二個PCI slot，都試過了~ 出現一樣的訊息。
<jackden> tomcheng76: 我也都是撿二手的來玩 = ="
<tomcheng76> jackden: 你試下再自行compile吧. http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-emu10k1#The_module_options_for_snd-emu10k1
<tomcheng76> jackden: 或者用pluseaudio吧.可能無問題 (大概=.=)
<jackden> tomcheng76: 謝謝! 我找時間來compile一下 :D
<tomcheng76> jackden: 希望你不是這幾張. ·   Creative Sound Blaster Live! 24-Bit, identified by FreeBSD as
<tomcheng76>          "emu10k1x Soundblaster Live! 5.1".
<tomcheng76>      ·   Creative Sound Blaster Audigy LS / ES, identified by FreeBSD as
<tomcheng76>          "CA0106-DAT Audigy LS".
<tomcheng76> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man4/snd_emu10kx.4freebsd.html
<tomcheng76>      ·   All other Creative sound cards with -DAT chipsets.
<tomcheng76>      ·   All Creative X-Fi series sound cards.
<tomcheng76> 應該不會有人叫我flooding吧..(都無人...)
<REQUIEM_tw> 安靜...
<tomcheng76> REQUIEM_tw: 你已經係人氣no.2 :D
<REQUIEM_tw> 從昨天才開始掛著，這裏一直都這麼安靜嗎？
<tomcheng76> 對...一個星期大概有一天有人 :D
<REQUIEM_tw> 那...剩下的56個人都是純掛線？
<Stranger> @@
<Stranger> 十十
<tomcheng76> 不是啦...大概一個大大出聲鬧老細..其他就會跑出來了@@"
<Stranger> 月日
<Stranger> 十十
<Stranger> 月日
<Stranger> 萌
<Stranger> 十十 
<Stranger> 日月
<tomcheng76> moe ~~"
<Stranger> 中華萌國
<tomcheng76> 中華囧國
<tomcheng76> 大家都是甚麼專業 ?
<Stranger> 做IT作到QA了
<tomcheng76> 寫了幾年php, 現在轉寫java. 才AP...
<Stranger> 薪水高嗎
<tomcheng76> 還可以吧, 我是香港人. 餓不死人@@"
<mao> 今天是民國百年華誕啊
<tomcheng76> 好像有閱兵?.?
<mao> 昨天大陸剛舉行完紀念辛亥革命一百年大會，哈哈，兩岸看來有點意思哦
<jackden> tomcheng76: @@! 我的卡正好是 live!24bit與Audigy 
<jackden> tomcheng76: 看了連結，Audigy是有相容的。 正確來說幾個月前，我還是可以正常使用(Audigy)聽音樂…
<tomcheng76> jackden: 去報bug吧,我也很久沒用ubuntu了..現在看見kde4/gnome unity 更不想用了 :P
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-11
<Guest27596> 請教 UBUNTU "新手"
<Guest27596> 無線網卡的設定 及有關系統
<Guest27596> 紋
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-12
<tomcheng76> .fav 14608
<vvring> hi 大家好
<vvring> 聽說ubuntu 11.10 明天要正式推出
<vvring> 是真的嗎?
<vvring> 因為打算在筆電上安裝ubuntu , 想說明天裝新版的
<tomcheng76> vvring: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-13
<BluEyes> Any girlz ??
<webterror> 你好
<webterror> 有沒有中華電信的HiCloud用過的人。
<hugokuo> why iCLOUD ?
<ChuSiang> 正在升級 Ubuntu 11.10 ... XDDD
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-14
<wu_> hello av8d
<DaBao> Wine HQ 用戶，快去改密碼吧！！ http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/2011-October/097753.html
<jackden> 晚安
<jackden> 有沒有前輩試過在ubuntu中同時使用兩台燒錄機進行燒錄動作，例如燒錄機A燒錄aa.iso檔，燒錄機B燒錄bb.iso檔，我昨天因為要燒50片DVD，結果因為這樣操作而發生crash…
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-15
<kaio> compiz 為甚麼會突然在 window 的八方向出現變大變小的箭頭？
<wisag0d> Yo
#ubuntu-tw 2013-10-09
<foozle>  /part
#ubuntu-tw 2013-10-12
<hsings> 人
#ubuntu-tw 2014-10-09
<mosquito> Hi, 我想請教一個問題 我在linux mint上 用METV看數位電視，當播放HD頻道，聲音的Codec是AAC的時候，聲音的解碼異常，整個聲音都是noise。 我查了一下 好像是metv的backend gstreamer有問題 有人碰過這個或是類似問題的嗎？
<mosquito> 我用kaffine抓了一段影片 用kaffine播會有同樣的現象 但totem/xine/vlc卻都不會 有興趣的可以看看
<mosquito> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1wG0-c31TM2TUU4UndzSlpvRGc/view?usp=sharing
#ubuntu-tw 2014-10-10
<gfrog> 請問有臺北或者桃園的嘛？ 如果我在上下班時間去林口長庚醫院的話，從桃園或者從臺北走哪邊比較不會塞車？
#ubuntu-tw 2015-10-05
<ahi2> hello 
#ubuntu-tw 2015-10-07
<rick_> Hi 大家, 請問一下像 ubuntu 這樣子的系統是怎麼做自動建置動作的啊 
<AHIA> 0.0
#ubuntu-tw 2015-10-08
<adaam> rick_: 是說背後怎麼自動安裝嗎？
<rick_> adaam, 是想要知道他們怎麼自動化 build 出那麼多 package 跟自重組成一個系統 
<rick_> adaam, 找了一些自動化相關的資料都是跟單一軟體有關 
<rick_> 像jenkins
#ubuntu-tw 2017-10-11
<saimazoon> 大家好
#ubuntu-tw 2018-10-12
<otulpgH> I can't put my finger on it, but I feel there's deficiencies in the haskell syntax that make things harder than they need to be for me
<otulpgH> Dodek: uh
<otulpgH> or how does it work
<otulpgH> Expiration Date:2019-06-23
<wusemanYA> I been in electrical storms in Florida that look like the War of the worlds is going on
<wusemanYA> amosbird: not sure I understand what you mean, but looks like strpbrk would do the job
<wusemanYA> added remote (in different machine through ssh) git remote add origin user@hostname:/home/user/repo
<BentBananaOY> Ariakenom: "go" is a common name in such cases.
<BentBananaOY> thanks so much everyone!
<BentBananaOY> uberwag: i'm not familiar with the monero algorithm. is it a stream cipher? block cipher? hashing algorithm?
<BentBananaOY> or the like
<BentBananaOY> Tilix, BTW, uses very little actual RAM, like around an average 82KB.
<BentBananaOY> does range for ever use cbegin() / cend() ? I did for(auto const& i : my_obj) { ... } (my_obj is const) and it wants begin() const and end(0 const
<a1cypher> wwilliam: Line 1: Consider using { cmd1; cmd2; } >> file instead of individual redirects. Line 1: Double quote to prevent globbing and word splitting. Line 4: Double quote to prevent globbing and word splitting. See https://shellcheck.net/?id=cb47500 for all 7 issues.
<a1cypher> $49 per square metre? the fuck.....
<commDf> Millennial: The square of the Euclidean norm?
<commDf> you get bcrypt_kdf for free
<commDf> that's a bottom line
<commDf> that seems more cumbersome than the = {0} or just memsetting it :P
<commDf> (which isn't really the point -- he's the teacher so he decides what he's going to grade anyway)
<riexgQ> and the whole world gets sent back to the stone age
<riexgQ> yitz: you're part of the fucking problem, so go fuck yourself
<riexgQ> bad other sources transmitting on 2.4 or 5GHz
<riexgQ> zizi2 - 31.18.178.133 (DE - netname: KABEL-DEUTSCHLAND-CUSTOMER-SERVICES-24)
<HakanISTyR> so i'm thinking of having an external /store directory, thats encrypted and would need to be mounted at boot
<HakanISTyR> [17:34:50] <iCookie> $18 an hour
<HakanISTyR> Mochi101: "pajaro" (en to en, translate.google.com)
<HakanISTyR> Is there a simple way to delete on every line from a specific position to the beginning?
<reepca-laptop> dito
<reepca-laptop> thk127: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<reepca-laptop> Mark-Potter... It is likely an issue with the new kernel... Download an older release
<reepca-laptop> Guest17, you're not faulty, Bash is.
<reepca-laptop> metrixx_, perhaps try ##remotejobs or such
<goddess> nedbat: Its interesting because the git server says its only using 37GB to store my 99GB repo
<goddess> I subscribe the mailing lists. There was some diffs submitted to update the php versions
<alucryd> hapax: chill.
<alucryd> thus have a mac address
<rmk0NE> who can I report this filth to? 
<rmk0NE> its just when you operate them on 4= ghz
<rmk0NE> Well I feel like a bit of a tool. ...had to add universe to bionic updates, that's why it wasn't picking up the right version. Thanks very much TJ-, I wouldn't have solved it without your input. Cheers.
<rmk0NE> Alex Jones covered in the style of Bon Iver.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWd6XgBVIcg&t=15
